# Owning a Deathstalker (Leiurus quinquestriatus)



## Steveyruss (Dec 25, 2007)

Venom sometimes is not as important as tolerance!

I own a Yellow Fattail after many scorpions, which is very aggressive but okay to own with some precautions, I've been stung once painfully in nearly 5years of ownership, I <edit> up once and had heavy sweats.

Has anyone had any experience of a deathstalker scorpion? Apparently their venom is much much more potent if you take a sting but they are not as aggressive as a fattail.

I've been offered several in stock. 

Does anyone own one and want to give tips?

I've googled but all I only hear half truths and contradictions.


----------



## brandontmyers (Dec 25, 2007)

They are very fast. That would be your biggest problem. They can be aggressive, but it depends on the specimen. It's up to you, but I think people get LQ's for the wrong reason. If you are trying to breed them, take heed that its a fairly long gestation, and they are slow-growers.


----------



## brandontmyers (Dec 25, 2007)

Also, if you get stung, most likely you will experience more pain, with longer lasting effects.


----------



## Steveyruss (Dec 25, 2007)

Lokal said:


> They are very fast. That would be your biggest problem. They can be aggressive, but it depends on the specimen. It's up to you, but I think people get LQ's for the wrong reason. If you are trying to breed them, take heed that its a fairly long gestation, and they are slow-growers.


I'm not after breeding at all, nor handling, I'm after just another pet for a specimen. I'm getting little information from the dealer and contradictions from the internet. 

If anyone has one of these people give how often they feed, general temperment (nervous to aggressive?), how long they live and tank size.


----------



## brandontmyers (Dec 25, 2007)

If you are getting a LQ for a pet, you will be disappointed. If given the right captive conditions, you will not see it. It is like a desert Emp in a way, because they will burrow.


----------



## Steveyruss (Dec 25, 2007)

Lokal said:


> If you are getting a LQ for a pet, you will be disappointed. If given the right captive conditions, you will not see it. It is like a desert Emp in a way, because they will burrow.



Why would I be disappointed? I've had desert scorpions before. I do not want one for handling or breeding. I've never handled my Fattail. I said for a specimen and pet, a pet doesn't mean how social or active it is to the eye.


----------



## brandontmyers (Dec 25, 2007)

No i don't mean handle, I discourage handling regardless. I have two right now. I have given them about 5 inches of substrate to dig and haven't seen them in two or so weeks.


----------



## Selenops (Dec 26, 2007)

Steveyruss said:


> I'm not after breeding at all, nor handling, I'm after just another pet for a specimen. I'm getting little information from the dealer and contradictions from the internet.
> 
> If anyone has one of these people give how often they feed, general temperment (nervous to aggressive?), how long they live and tank size.


Keep'em dry and warm much like a Yellow Fat-tail and provide them something to build a scrape beneath or give them a hideaway log as a retreat. I found Deathstalkers to be very active scorpions IME. Level of aggression... they will freely sting anything if provoked but will play dead too, trickier than the Androcs IMO. Longevity... um I've heard conflicting reports of their lifespans but one should get their money's worth from Deathstalker. Tank size 2.5-10 gallon max.


----------

